# Hid headlight. Issues



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

What codes is the BCM giving?

Leaning towards short to ground. Probably ballast. Measure resistance.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Brand new and even with the (headlight lead that is the signal for the relay system disconnected it does it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> Brand new and even with the (headlight lead that is the signal for the relay system disconnected it does it.





mr overkill said:


> Brand new and even with the (headlight lead that is the signal for the relay system disconnected it does it.


So it’s not the headlamp circuit.

Where are you measuring? If battery voltage is down to 9V your battery is not doing good.

If you’re measuring around your harness then still definitely a short somewhere. I don’t know why the fuse wouldn’t pop.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Its the headlight circuit not the battery circuit . At times voltage is good. Sometimes it drops.

One thing i just did is i swapped the relay cubes from tue old kit to the new kit relays no longer buzz (they are the bosch brand)

Could it be the relays in the new kit songle brand need more coil voltage then bosch


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I mean the oem headlight circuit is fine.

You should not have such a massive voltage drop. Period. 8.5V just shouldn’t be happening.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Fuckers.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Drove to work today no issues


----------

